# What movies are you waiting for on DVD?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It seems at though the public has caught on about how great the DVD format is! 

When I first got my DVD player I could name all the released DVD's off the top of my head. On other forums is was like a major event when a new DVD comes out. Now it seems as though DVD's are coming out faster then I have a chance to pre order them.

While many movies are now out on DVD many great movies still are not available on DVD. What movies do you wish were on DVD?

I can think of three big ones off the top of my head. (All of them Trilogys)

1) Star Wars
2) Back to the Future (which I hear is coming later this year)
3) Indiana Jones 

What would you like to see on DVD?


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

i've got Quigley Down Under. i'd like to see Rustlers Rhapsody and Star Wars--the first 3


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

My wife is dying for The Ref with Kevin Spacey


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Twin Peaks, Season 2
Lost Highway
LOtR:FotR extended edition
Pearl Harbor extended edition
Harry Potter - should be here in a couple of weeks!
Definitely the 3 Scott listed
Survivor Season 3 highlights
24 Season One
Band of Brothers


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Also waiting for BTTF.

I can't wait for Monsters, Inc. to be released (9/2002). I knew when I saw it at the theater that it was a keeper.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm trying to find the entire James Bond series in a box set... I probably haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Neil - you can get them in multiple boxed sets (or at least most of them). Take a look at www.dvdpricesearch.com for them.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Is the Terminator series on DVD?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, and the new SE of Terminator is a must own! T2 is also available in several editions.

I'm also waiting very much for Babylon 5 DVD's!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I always wait awhile to see if another release comes out with DTS or Superbit if it's not that way to begin with. Nothing irks me more than to plunk down $25 then another version comes out 2 months later that's better (probably for less money)!

RE: James Bond. If you are into high quality on DVD, the JB series has been ripped for poor PQ. Check out reviews at The Digital Bits before spending a wad for something you won't enjoy.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Song of the South. A classic Disney that I've never seen, but not PC enough to be released. My parents loved the movie when they saw it and have always wanted to share it with us kids (all of us kids are over 30 now).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If your looking for T2 keep an eye on Best Buy. Thay had T2 SE a few months ago for *$5.*


----------



## akll (Apr 22, 2002)

Schindler's List
The Hanging Tree (1959)


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Most of the movies listed in this thread .


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The Quiet Earth
Song of the South - I believe the only consumer copies available are of a laserdisc released for a short period, only in Japan.
IS 2001 A Space Odyssey out yet?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Spider-Man!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oscar with Stallone....

An unfortunate guilty pleasure of mine...

Link


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Champagne for Caeser(the funniest film ever made)...

Toast of the Town

the dvd of the Magnificent seven has a neat commentary track with James Coburn, Eli Wallach, and thr Late Walter Mirisch(the producer)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Waiting for Lord of the Rings, Monsters Inc, Star Wars Episode 2, Lilo and Stitch (yes, I know it's not even in theaters yet, but one can dream ).


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

there are places you can get these if quality AND spiffs aren't big on your list of DVD wants :lol:  :shrug: :hi:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just to answer a whole bunch of questions... some based on rumor...

Star Wars - Episode II in November, the original trilogy not until after 2005. Fans are hoping for the original version as well as special editions.

Back To The Future - Probably this fall.

Indiana Jones - No solid word.

Lord Of The Rings - Standard edition on August 6th, Collectors edition with extended cut and different extra material in November.

Pearl Harbor: Vista Edition - July 2nd

Harry Potter - May 28th

James Bond - All of the movies were released in three waves some time back, but MGM has since placed all except "Tomorrow Never Dies" on moritorium.

Terminator (Original) - Available through MGM

Terminator 2 - Available through Artisan. Be sure to get the Ultimate edition.

Babylon 5 - Only "In The Beginning" and "The Gathering" available. No announced plans for box sets, although every on-line chat Warner Bros. has participated in, the question has been raised.

Song Of The South - Has never been released on video.

Schindler's List - Is probably being worked on.

2001 - Available on DVD.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm waiting for:
Spiderman
The Scorpion King
Corky Romano
Out Cold
Offerings (cheesy 80's horror)

I'm sure there are more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Lord of the Rings
Frank Herbert's Dune Special Edition
Many many others


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

You can find PAL Song of the South on video using eBay. Some places will also transfer it for an additional fee.

You can also get it on Laser out of Japan for a pretty penny.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

A number of Disney movies:

Lion King
Aladdin
Bambi
Sleeping Beauty
Cinderella

(Can you tell I have kids?)

For me:

Star Wars (all 3) is a no-brainer...I've had it with flipping the LDs and no Dolby Digital....
The Frisco Kid (Gene Wilder, Harrison Ford)
Walls of Glass (Olympia Dukakis, Geraldine Page, Steven Weber)
I Love Lucy episodes
The Al Jolson Story and Jolson Sings Again


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

FYI - Schoolhouse Rock is available on pre-order at the big sites.


----------

